# [ebuild] compiler rygel sans le support X [RESOLU]

## gbetous

Bonjour,

Je cherche un media renderer DLNA en ligne de commande. En charchant un peu, je trouve rygel, disponible sous Gentoo. Il possède un USE flag "X", donc je dois pouvoir désactiver X.

J'ai donc mis "-X" dans le /etc/portage/packages.use

Pourtant :

```

sam ~ # emerge -av rygel

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/xproto-7.0.22  USE="-doc" 276 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/xextproto-7.2.0  USE="-doc" 203 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/inputproto-2.0.2  152 kB                                                                   

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/renderproto-0.11.1  104 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/xtrans-1.2.6  USE="-doc" 153 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/damageproto-1.2.1  97 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.5  109 kB

[ebuild  N     ] media-fonts/font-util-1.2.0  132 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-misc/util-macros-1.15.0  71 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/compositeproto-0.4.2  99 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/randrproto-1.3.2  121 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.2.0  49 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.6-r2  91 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libpthread-stubs-0.3  USE="-static-libs" 199 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/pixman-0.24.0  USE="mmx sse2 (-altivec) (-iwmmxt) (-neon) -static-libs" 457 kB

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/libproxy-0.4.7  USE="-gnome -kde -mono -networkmanager -perl -python -test" 89 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libtasn1-2.9-r1  USE="-doc -static-libs" 1,840 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/XML-Parser-2.36-r1  225 kB

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/iso-codes-3.30  6,084 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.30.0-r1  USE="-doc -test" 1,045 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-util/intltool-0.41.1  137 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libICE-1.0.7  USE="-doc -ipv6 -static-libs" 317 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/fixesproto-5.0  99 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.1.0  USE="-doc -static-libs" 282 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXau-1.0.6  USE="-static-libs" 256 kB

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/gnutls-2.10.5  USE="cxx nls zlib -bindist -doc -examples -guile -lzo -test" 7,118 kB

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/gstreamer-0.10.35  USE="introspection nls -test" 3,522 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libgee-0.6.3  USE="introspection" 420 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/atk-1.32.0-r1  USE="introspection nls -doc" 673 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.90  567 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libSM-1.2.0  USE="uuid -doc -ipv6 -static-libs" 278 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libxcb-1.7  USE="-doc (-selinux) -static-libs" 312 kB

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-base/gsettings-desktop-schemas-3.2.0-r1  152 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libX11-1.4.4  USE="-doc -ipv6 -static-libs -test" 2,269 kB

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/gst-plugins-base-0.10.35  USE="introspection nls orc" 2,718 kB

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/glib-networking-2.30.1-r1  USE="gnome libproxy ssl" 291 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.6  USE="-static-libs" 253 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXext-1.3.0  USE="-doc -static-libs" 334 kB

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/libsoup-2.36.1  USE="introspection ssl -debug -doc -samba -test" 595 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXfixes-5.0  USE="-static-libs" 248 kB

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/gupnp-dlna-0.6.4  USE="introspection -doc" 271 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf-2.24.0-r1  USE="X introspection -debug -doc -jpeg -jpeg2k -test -tiff" 1,149 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXt-1.1.1  USE="-static-libs" 699 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.12  USE="-static-libs" 291 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXdamage-1.1.3  USE="-static-libs" 244 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXrandr-1.3.2  USE="-static-libs" 268 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXi-1.4.3-r1  USE="-doc -static-libs" 413 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXcomposite-0.4.3-r1  USE="-doc -static-libs" 241 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXft-2.2.0  USE="-static-libs" 284 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/cairo-1.10.2-r1  USE="X glib svg (-aqua) -debug -directfb -doc (-drm) (-gallium) -opengl (-openvg) -qt4 -static-libs -xcb" 23,007 kB                                                                              

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/pango-1.28.4  USE="introspection -X -debug -doc -test" 1,469 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.8-r1  USE="cups introspection (-aqua) -debug -doc -examples -test -vim-syntax -xinerama" 12,513 kB                                                                                                      

[ebuild  N    ~] net-libs/gssdp-0.12.1  USE="gtk introspection" 259 kB

[ebuild  N    ~] net-libs/gupnp-0.18.1  USE="introspection -networkmanager" 343 kB

[ebuild  N    ~] net-libs/gupnp-av-0.10.1  USE="introspection" 267 kB

[ebuild  N    ~] net-misc/rygel-0.12.5  USE="nls sqlite -X -tracker -transcode" 1,437 kB

Total: 56 packages (56 new), Size of downloads: 75,564 kB

```

Impossible de le compiler sans X, meme en tapant :

```
USE="-X" emerge -av rygel

```

Une idée ?

Merci !   :Very Happy: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Peut-être qu'une dépendance a besoin de X. Vérifie quand même l'ebuild au cas où...

Essaie avec l'option -t pour voir l'arbre des dépendances.

----------

## guilc

Avec emerge -t, tu vois que les dépendances X arrivent avec gssdp qui a le use gtk

USE="-X -gtk" emerge -pvt rygel !!

----------

## gbetous

Ah bin oui, j'avais pas pensé aux dépendances de dépendances. Du coup ça marche.

Merci à tous !!!

----------

